# NE Florida ATV



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

I made a facebook page for Northeast Florida riders. We have a great group of guy and gals that ride with us. Anyone interested just join NE Florida ATV.


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Where do you work at helomech? Navy?


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

No I work for a contract company. Spend most of my time "abroad". LOL. I ride with Nick and James I had the black brute i sold and got the renegade. We were talking about it at hog waller last time I was home.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Word.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

just joined, even tho im in S FL i may be up that way for some good riding


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

do you have a link to the page? I searched for "NE Florida ATV" in facebook and nothing came up.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

took me awhile to find it... but when i searched it was the first thing to come up


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/198682883665261/


----------

